#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-12-18
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Hii
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i would like to discuss with you
<thangam_arun> dfarning, When you see this message, kindly ping me back.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-12-16
<Ignacio> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Ignacio> Hi?
